# Is everyone leaving KP?



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


----------



## Judi Bee (Feb 25, 2018)

Welllll, I just rejoined and don't intend to leave, can't imagine why anyone would leave. This site has everything a knitting person would need.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Staying here things seem to be smoothing out


----------



## themislea (Mar 5, 2017)

Guess I missed the fuss. I'm still here, I just don't post often.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't think anyone is leaving they are just covering all bases in case something should happen here. I enjoy both every day.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm staying put too


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with doing both Ravelry and KP. Having options is a good thing, and then if anything happens to either site, you will have your bases covered.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

I’m not leaving! I really enjoy this site and all the patterns and knowledge I receive from all of you????


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Not leaving...


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm not leaving, not too keen on ravelry


----------



## Madelon (Mar 14, 2013)

Staying and watching!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Ignore the rumors and try not to propogate them


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

You should check all the posts over the last few days with replies from hundreds of members saying they have no intention of leaving. I personally find that so reassuring because I hate trying to follow anything on Ravelry or Facebook and any other than KP.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am not going anywhere.


----------



## Greenlady46 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm staying too. It's easy to avoid the occasional madness that people seem to be complaining about.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Not leaving, do not know what all the fuss was about, I read what I want to read and don't bother reading anything else


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am staying and being careful about what I post until I know more about what is going on. No answers from Admin and that is unusual. This is a great website, but I want to make sure whatever I have to say doesn't fall into the wrong hands. Posting about when you will be gone from you home is a subject we all need to be careful about. Don't ever post where you live. You never know who is lurking out there and non a good website. We don't live in a good world anymore.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

You will find all your friends on both! It's like Doublemint Gum - double the pleasure, double the fun! As I've written before I love KP but some disconcerting things have happened here which made several doubt it's continued existence. That being said, I think most will be using both KP and Ravelry as I have for years. I find posting to be much easier here - although not horrible there, it's just set up differently. It's not as easy to navigate because items are not in categories as we have here. But....I've used Ravelry for years to keep up with a friend who posts her projects there, to look for patterns, to look for yarn for sale when I've run short to see if anyone will have it and sell from their stash, you can list your yarn just so you can keep track of what you have and should you decide you no longer wish to use it, mark it for sale or for trade. I would be lost without my library of patterns - there are just so many things available on that site that we don't have here. As I've written before, should .... and the keyword is should .... something happen to KP, I surely wouldn't want to lose track of my friends I've made on this board. I belong to 2 groups on Ravelry - our new Knitting and Crocheting Paradise (which includes everyone doing any kind of craft just as here on KP - don't let the name disuade you! right now it's just divided into knitting (all kinds), crocheting, and other) and Very Busy Monkey - designers that I enjoy. I hope many of you who have said "no way" will consider using Ravelry for any one of it's positives and then come back here to post until you see if you like posting there or not. I've done that for about 5 to 6 years - it's like the best of both worlds. You can see the name of the Head of the Group plus moderators and anyone with experience will be happy to help you.


----------



## COgrandma7 (Dec 26, 2014)

Would like to stay but keep getting a spam pop up for Amazon, that I won $1000.00. Have tried everything to stop it. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## jcoley (Nov 13, 2011)

Be right here til the cows come home.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not leaving, and I am certain most of us are not. The bickering was causing me annoyance(?), too, but I figure it will pass, as all other bothersome tripe does. 

If you let it pass, it will. Just let it.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Whew!


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm staying, I didn't know there was any talk of it closing. I guess it depends which sections you read.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

Greenlady46 said:


> I'm staying too. It's easy to avoid the occasional madness that people seem to be complaining about.


You got that right! I avoid getting in conversations regarding politics and religion!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> I am not going anywhere.


Me too,now lets leave it and move on.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

COgrandma7 said:


> Would like to stay but keep getting a spam pop up for Amazon, that I won $1000.00. Have tried everything to stop it. Has anyone else seen this?


I just saw admin posted about this in main.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Definitely not leaving. I get a lot out of this community. As several have said above, there are a significant number of posts stating the same thing. Just ignore those who want to be negative.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

ignore it, don't open, spam comes up on everything ignore


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Staying put. unless I have to move. Not yet though!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Most are staying, Give admin a chance, to sort things out, if there is a new owner,


----------



## mbhull (May 18, 2015)

Must have missed the problems, glad I did, I'm not changing to the other site. I have really enjoyed all the post on here.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not leaving - been here for a long time, and plan to stay even longer


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Since Admin has been AWOL for the past few months, there has been a lot of cattiness going on, and people leaving and or planning to do so.

Today I see Admin is back, so hopefully they will sort out the name callers.

I plan to stay, even though I have looked at the other site. I just click off what I don't want to see.

I hope we don't loose you :sm02:


----------



## chalupa (Mar 2, 2013)

I have no idea what all this turmoil is about. I will be staying put.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Staying x


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Not me!


----------



## bunnee3742 (May 15, 2012)

So far I haven't seen anything untoward. I have no idea what serious problems people are talking about. I'm more than satisfied with this site.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not leaving! And, I see that Admin is back, so maybe people won't be getting so discouraged with what goes on here. I also find Ravelry too confusing.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Cronewbie said:


> I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


I don't plan to leave. I haven't seen any of the stuff SOME people are talking about and if I did, it still wouldn't make me leave. You don't have to follow anyone else if you don't want to. :sm02:


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

All rumour if we all followed like sheep there would be no one here.Just keep on Enjoying KP if post ends up in the wrong place so what.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

I find this site wonderful. I have never seen any negativity. None has been directed at me. Have learned a lot since joining. Many thanks to everyone that have answered my questions or supported my projects. Socks mostly!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Babslovesknitting said:


> ignore it, don't open, spam comes up on everything ignore


Think you are missing the point here Babs. The spam being complained about PREVENTS folks from opening or reading anything else on the site. Hard to ignore.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Seems Admin has returned (cheering). A topic about the Amazon ads has been posted! 
I joined a Rav group, but much prefer good ole KP!
Maybe all the nasty, recent posts, bad enough that I left the attic, will now be dealt with, and topics will be placed in the proper places...people that were barred from KP, will be barred again, under their new user names. One can always hope.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I am staying put! Don't like change. :sm16:


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Think we should all keep in mind that most - repeat most - of the people joining Revelry sites are maintaining their membership here as well. Many of us belong to multiple sites - knitting or not. No need to limit ourselves to one


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not leaving. I hope it continues.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm staying put too!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

"Everyone leaving" is a rumor with the potential of becoming a self-fulfilling prophecy if its not nipped in the bud. These discussions need to be ignored in hope they might die a natural death. Let's spend our time knitting!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Absolutely NOT, I'm staying 100% for sure. Love this site....What more do I need to say?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

COgrandma7 said:


> Would like to stay but keep getting a spam pop up for Amazon, that I won $1000.00.  Have tried everything to stop it. Has anyone else seen this?


See Admin's question on today's topics.

2nd edit: thanks to "M azingrace. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527352-1.html

Edit: Well that's strange just went to look at Admin's and now it's gone. They were asking for KP members to post a picture of the ads from Amazon and now it's gone..... Guess they received enough replies to give to their tech's, hopefully, those who are affected will soon see it's been eliminated.


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

Staying! Just ignore what you don't like. It's 99% wonderful here and 100% worth it.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> See Admin's question on today's topics.
> 
> Edit: Well that's strange just went to look at Admin's and now it's gone. They were asking for KP members to post a picture of the ads from Amazon and now it's gone..... Guess they received enough replies to give to their tech's, hopefully, those who are affected will soon see it's been eliminated.


Its there. Topic title: Mobile Redirect


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

m_azingrace said:


> Its there. Topic title: Mobile Redirect


Oops, couldn't remember the title, thanks. Also, see that others had answered basically the same as myself.

Have a great day/evening.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not going anyplace!!!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

COgrandma7 said:


> Would like to stay but keep getting a spam pop up for Amazon, that I won $1000.00. Have tried everything to stop it. Has anyone else seen this?


Admin just posted that he is doing something about it but needs your help.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527352-1.html


----------



## mazzyd (Feb 19, 2017)

I’m staying as have really enjoyed the help and advice given on this site I am really pleased to be with a nice group of knits ????


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm not going anywhere, Ravelry and Facebook are ok, but I don't visit them as much as here.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I think that some people say they’re leaving ,because they need to have others say ‘oh, no- don’t go’.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

me, too



MandM's said:


> I'm staying put too


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

There's no need to leave "KP" for another site. Use both! I do.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

m_azingrace said:


> "Everyone leaving" is a rumor with the potential of becoming a self-fulfilling prophecy if its not nipped in the bud. These discussions need to be ignored in hope they might die a natural death. Let's spend our time knitting!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> I am staying and being careful about what I post until I know more about what is going on. No answers from Admin and that is unusual. This is a great website, but I want to make sure whatever I have to say doesn't fall into the wrong hands. Posting about when you will be gone from you home is a subject we all need to be careful about. Don't ever post where you live. You never know who is lurking out there and non a good website. We don't live in a good world anymore.


Admin is back


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I’m staying as long as this forum is here.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

EVERYONE?????????? I do not think so.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

No, I'm not leaving.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I’m on both. Both are great. As long as this forum exists I’ll be here


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm staying, too.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm staying here, I get so much from everyone here ????????


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

No.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

There have only been a disgruntled few that have left. Most of us have stayed even thought Admin seemed to be gone. Now Admin is back per their post today, so I don't really see a whole bunch of members leaving.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> There is nothing wrong with doing both Ravelry and KP. Having options is a good thing, and then if anything happens to either site, you will have your bases covered.





Jiggs said:


> I don't think anyone is leaving they are just covering all bases in case something should happen here. I enjoy both every day.





Janec41 said:


> There's no need to leave "KP" for another site. Use both! I do.


It's good to know that not everyone has drunk the Kook-Aid.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I'm on both. Both are great. As long as this forum exists I'll be here


Me too...on both counts. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

Many of us are staying!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527372-1.html

No one should leave unless they want to. I am staying until something happens and KP isn't here anymore.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not leaving. In my opinion much ado about nothing


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm not leaving.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

People asking this question over and over is really getting tiresome. Those who want to leave should leave. Those who are bothered by certain subjects - don't open them. Simple.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

I am staying here, I enjoy and learn, I also pay no mind to adds, or complainers.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

It’s just one of those “things”...... I honestly have not seen 99% of the topics/posts that people complain about. I did join the Ravelry group, since I’m there anyway. KP is still the place I start my mornings......????


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

What? What? Guess I missed it all.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm staying too. I really haven't noticed to much controversy but then if I come across something I don't care for I just move on. It's easy.


----------



## wibbwebb (Jul 5, 2017)

Not going. I haven't been a member that long, but I look forward to seeing KP every morning. I joined the Ravelry group, but I like this format so much better.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I have enough drama in my life....I love KP....just ignore the rumors and knit on....love the KAL...have learned so much and everyone for most part help with everything....so in case I haven't in the past a BIG THANK YOU.


----------



## hummingbird (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm staying.


----------



## GrammaFlip (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm staying! Didn't know there were problems with this site.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I am not leaving. I learn so much. People, here, is so nice and so helpful.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Love this site not able to visit so often but good for some friendly input


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I am not leaving. I learn so much. People, here, is so nice and so helpful.


----------



## paulinems (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm staying. Revelry is not an easy site to negotiate for those of us who are technically challenged. I'm too old to want to be computer savvy. I only want to improve my knitting and crochet skills and share with like-minded folk. Long live KP!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I've signed onto the ravelry k+cp group, but I'll only visit if this kp stops operations...


----------



## redsox (Dec 8, 2011)

Still here with no intentions of leaving!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I must of missed something. I'm not leaving.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I do not post as much as I'd like and I do not get to even read the newsletter everyday, my life is going in so many directions right now, but I'm staying here. I like ravelry to get a pattern or an idea now and then but I like the closeness of it here and no matter how dumb you feel a question is there is always many answers and yes sometime a put down about it, but I ignore them as I know this world is made up of many kinds of people, and it is all in how we handle them. Like a friend of mine said yesterday with all the rain we've been getting, "I don't know where all this rain is going to go the ground can not absorb it all." my reply to her was "That is why we are having flooding." It takes all kinds to make up this world.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree, Staying!!!!


Mary Cardiff said:


> Most are staying, Give admin a chance, to sort things out, if there is a new owner,


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm staying.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> There is nothing wrong with doing both Ravelry and KP. Having options is a good thing, and then if anything happens to either site, you will have your bases covered.


I totally agree.

I don't think people are leaving but when admin were absent for so long and there was some rather nastie trolling going on people were worried the site was about to fold so set up a safety net.

I don't believe there's any you can only be on one site as that would exclude a large number of us who belong to a number of knitting and general crafting forums.


----------



## Graeraldine (Jan 27, 2018)

I am not leaving could not do with out it


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Not me. I am very happy here!


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm staying!! If you leave, "they" win!!


----------



## NKC55 (Oct 16, 2016)

J-J; did you mean ‘Kook-aid’ or was that an auto-correct? It is actually kind of funny.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I’m not leaving either but I feel I missed something. Why are some people leaving? What the heck happened?


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm staying, not had any problems & just read posts I'm interested in! ????


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

Staying put. Part of my morning routine. How could I leave after 7 years?


----------



## annbea (Sep 20, 2017)

Joined Ravelry years ago. Hardly ever visit. Joined KP last year. Read here every day. Have learned SO much even after 70 years of knitting! Definitely Not leaving.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

What is so wrong with being in more than one group? Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

klrober said:


> Not leaving...


Me neither...


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm not leaving! I love this site.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Why leave...be a member of all the groups. If there is a thread you do not like, just don't read it. Just read the ones that help you grow in skill and the pleasures of knitting and crochet! Thanks to everyone for the help you have given to me.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Amen!


Roxanness said:


> What is so wrong with being in more than on group? Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

i am staying too . everyone has be kind and helped me many times . these ladies are great .


----------



## Linrae (Nov 10, 2013)

If the reason you are leaving kp, try the Norton pop up ad blocker ap; I downloaded it about a week ago and have had no problem since.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Jiggs said:


> I don't think anyone is leaving they are just covering all bases in case something should happen here. I enjoy both every day.


Agree with Jiggs. Site still seems to be working ok even though Admin isn't responding to contact attempts. That's what started this whole exodus. The other Ravelry group was started so everyone could stay in touch if KP went down.

I'm staying (although I'm one of the ones who hedged my bets by joining the Ravelry group too).

I LOVE this site. :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NKC55 said:


> J-J; did you mean 'Kook-aid' or was that an auto-correct? It is actually kind of funny.


That's what I wrote. Too may folks are asking - on too may topics too - about people leaving KP in favour of Ravelry. There may _possibly_ be some who are, but I only know of people who're anxious to maintain the camaraderie they have enjoyed on KP elsewhere, just in case something untoward happens to KP.

Does anyone else remember Geocities? Loads of people lost contact, lost content, when it went Poof!!! The internet is new. It's fast to build, and _sometimes_ just as fast to fall. Safety net, that's what the groups (three that I'm aware of) set up on Ravelry are all about, not leaving.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> I have enough drama in my life....I love KP....just ignore the rumors and knit on....*love the KAL*...have learned so much and everyone for most part help with everything....so in case I haven't in the past a BIG THANK YOU.


What KAL?


----------



## Salvation3 (Feb 26, 2018)

I just joined and I love it! I'm not planning on going anywhere unless there's just not a site anymore.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I'm staying! and should KP disappear will not be joining other groups. Will just use U tube, Facebook and Google.
My computer has been much nicer since I unsubscribed from the Attic.


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I wish you would get an email on Ravelry like we get for KP. Make it easy to get to.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What KAL?


I think it may mean Knit Along, but not 100% sure... I'll look for others to comment.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I am not leaving. I did join the Ravelry group, but that is because I am already a member over there and it is just another resource for knitting things.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dory said:


> I wish you would get an email on Ravelry like we get for KP. Make it easy to get to.


On my computer - I'm usually on my laptop - I have a favourites bar at the top of the screen. In it, I have a link to KP - Watched Topics Unread, to KP - Newest Topics Unread, to Ravelry Attic discussions, to Ravelry Knitting and Crochet Paradise discussions, etc. One click, and I can see at a glance what's got new replies or what's new.

If you're accessing on a non-computer, I've no clue. I just have to click through from the homepage to wherever. I rarely attempt it.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Jiggs said:


> I don't think anyone is leaving they are just covering all bases in case something should happen here. I enjoy both every day.


Exactly, I'm not leaving and there are hopeful signs that Admin is responding again. Hang in there.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

There are lots of us who are very happy with KP and won't be leaving.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I get my digest every morning and have no intention of leaving. Not even sure what is going on with the group but I learn so many new things about knitting/crocheting I won't leave because of the vast amount of information that is put forth and saved!


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

I have no intention leaving. 
One of my enjoyable places to go in the early morning.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

As long as Admin is back and in control I am so here right beside them. It’s our site weed out the trouble makers. ????


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I am staying on KP but joined the Ravelry group too. I prefer KP though.


----------



## nutcracker1 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm staying. I joined the Ravelry group as well, but I have no intention of leaving KP.


----------



## pinnerargos (Apr 29, 2017)

So it’s not just me that’s unhappy. Where has all the fun gone?
It was lovely while it lasted, but now
Goodbye.


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

Don't leave! No need to.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Babslovesknitting said:


> Not leaving, do not know what all the fuss was about, I read what I want to read and don't bother reading anything else


Amen to that!!


----------



## Piperchar (Sep 16, 2014)

I like this site, but am very frustrated that it allows crochet pictures, patterns, info, questions, etc. it is called Knitting Paradise for a reason. It is suppose to be about knitting, not crocheting. Can’t the crocheters find their own site?


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

In here every day...not leaving!! HUGS...GG


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Been here for years Im not going any where


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have been here since 2011, don,t think I will be moving


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have been here since 2011, don,t think I will be moving


----------



## Bosslady (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm still in!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Piperchar said:


> I like this site, but am very frustrated that it allows crochet pictures, patterns, info, questions, etc. it is called Knitting Paradise for a reason. It is suppose to be about knitting, not crocheting. Canât the crocheters find their own site?


Maybe you haven't noticed that *bold* black line of print at the top of every page? The one that says:


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Not leaving, guess I missed the commotion. Great site!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Piperchar said:



> I like this site, but am very frustrated that it allows crochet pictures, patterns, info, questions, etc. it is called Knitting Paradise for a reason. It is suppose to be about knitting, not crocheting. Can't the crocheters find their own site?


Before Knitting Paradise came into being, I used to haunt the KnitList, the CrochetList, Crochet Partners, and a slew of other, much smaller, strictly *on topic* groups. If it's knit only that interests you, perhaps KP isn't exactly what you want.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Not leaving, guess I missed the commotion. Great site!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm staying as long as there is a KP.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> There is nothing wrong with doing both Ravelry and KP. Having options is a good thing, and then if anything happens to either site, you will have your bases covered.


I fully agree.


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

Definitely not


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not leaving, either...although I did join the Ravelry group, also


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not leaving. I enjoy reading about so many peoples projects and lives. I hope you decide to stay too.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Cronewbie said:


> I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


No-one is leaving. Ravelry is just a backup.


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

I am not leaving . I love this site and learnt a lot about knitting and crocheting ( I do both) . Lots of tips. I enjoy reading and seeing pictures of other crafts too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kkd said:


> No-one is leaving. Ravelry is just a backup.


If we're smart about our computers, we backup our files elsewhere, so we don't have a breakdown when the computer breaks down. It only makes good sense to have a backup plan should the day come when KP's on the fritz - temporarily or permanently. The saying about not carrying all one's eggs in one basket comes to mind.


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

I’m staying put. NeverAds solved my problem with the hackers (thank you, whoever posted that cure), and I have never managed the secret to successfully navigating Ravelry.


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

No not everyone is leaving. Instead of ignoring posts they don't like some people have decided to leave. Not everyone thinks the same, not everyone is perfect when posting something. Things get put in the wrong category....OMG it's the end of the world. People need to stop and breathe. If the title of the post tells you what it's about and you don't like that subject ..... Don't open it. If you open a post and don't like the subject....Immediately Close It and move on. There is not reason to get as they say your "panties in a wad". Nobody is making you read every post. Read what you want and leave the rest.
What's the point in getting upset. No matter where you go you will run into people who have different opinions and you're not going to change minds. So move onto the next post. Breathe, Smile and Knit or Crochet.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

I am staying with KP. I also belong to Ravelry and don't see why we can't do both. Many Kpers are leaving because of the trolls who seem to be taking over this site but if we all ignore them and don't respond to them in any way, they won't have an audience and hopefully will cease and desist with their nastiness. We all need to stick together to preserve this wonderful forum and not give in.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Staying here, too. I select those topics from the daily menu that interest me. There's no need to read upsetting posts.


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

I am on here but maybe because I don't know what is going on


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

I’m not leaving, I just ignore the bad.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Can’t see why I would leave, this is the place to learn and smile. ????????


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

everyone staying no one going I think the bad peoples spreading the news that people are leaving. Why they leave when they are happy here.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Nope. Staying here as I have no complaints. I have a lot of things saved on Ravelry and I like using it for ideas, etc., but this is the only forum I am on.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't need to open or read anything you don't want to. Lots to be gained from all the rest, imho.


----------



## gypsymagpye (Dec 20, 2017)

I’m staying but will give the Ravelry group another look. I couldn’t access the group on Ravelry before but will try again.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Judi Bee said:


> Welllll, I just rejoined and don't intend to leave, can't imagine why anyone would leave. This site has everything a knitting person would need.


Ditto! I personally don't get much out of the Ravelry groups myself. I tend to forget about them and never visit.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't post much, either; but KP is my first thing in the morning with my first cup of coffee. ???? I haven't had any of the problems folks have been having. I enjoy the sharing, but not the gretzing so much. I am staying put.


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

I am here love this site so very easy to navigate. Do not like Ralvery to complicated.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been on this site since 2011 and have no intention of leaving. I love the posts and although I mainly read the ones that tweak my interest I found lots of hints and tips about patterns and new stitches. I personally haven't seen any of the nasties and although I understand that they may have upset some people it is not a reason to abandon KP. Those who are nasty just need to be ignored or told to get lost. Tessa28


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Cronewbie said:


> I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


????????Not me,not letting anything push me away.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I have no intention of leaving KP.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

"Is everyone leaving KP?" Of course not! lol


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Not me, need you people!


----------



## dlene (Nov 27, 2014)

Love KP and Ravelry both. More sites, more info.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

COgrandma7 said:


> Would like to stay but keep getting a spam pop up for Amazon, that I won $1000.00. Have tried everything to stop it. Has anyone else seen this?


Yes, I was getting that ad every time I logged on. I added NeverAds and Adblock to my tablet (both free), and.....no more ads! This was a suggestion from someone on KP, and I thank the wonderful person who suggested it. I think either one would work. There are other free ad blockers, but these were the first ones I saw.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Many people knit and crochet both and your post is not very congenial. 


Piperchar said:


> I like this site, but am very frustrated that it allows crochet pictures, patterns, info, questions, etc. it is called Knitting Paradise for a reason. It is suppose to be about knitting, not crocheting. Can't the crocheters find their own site?


----------



## annbea (Sep 20, 2017)

Many of us do both. Sometimes on the same garment. Surely there's room for all of us.


----------



## FloridaLoafer (Mar 6, 2017)

Staying. It's easy to get caught up in mob hysteria. Just sitting back and waiting. Things will settle down..


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm differently not leaving and I just got a post on here from Admin and going to do something and every other site are having the same problem with Amazon Ad too!! So check on the site and it will explain it all...


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm staying and never considered leaving. The problem seems to stem from the fact that the administrator went offline. I think the site may have changed ownership. The transition left things unorganized and unrelated, sometimes objectionable, posts were showing up. As of today, the admin is back online and hopefully things will get back to where they were before. So, everyone should just hang in there.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Absouletly????????????


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I will be here 'til they tell me KP has "dropped off the face of the earth". Check it out there are already 12 pages of KP's who will be staying and those pages are growing. Now, I ask you who really is winning??????


----------



## Ruskin (Oct 7, 2016)

I have no intention of leaving.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I have no intentions of giving up a generally pleasant start to my day. KP and coffee is my morning's beginning. I do hope some of the snarky posts will be monitored more closely again as the past two or three days have been unpleasant. I am not against hearing differing points of view , but hate it when they become insulting and accusatory.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Not leaving


----------



## Donalda (Aug 31, 2011)

Agree.


----------



## coemarg (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely not. People can come and go without making a big issue about it. Tired of this subject!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Not going anywhere


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Nope here to stay , dont like whats written move on.Ya dont have to read it .


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is how rumors get started. Not leaving. Remember when Johnny Carson said toilet paper was scarce, so everyone ran out and stocked up on it and it became scarce! Stand firm and ignore the fear mongers.


----------



## GiGi Bowman (Sep 30, 2017)

I get that spam all the time that I won . I am really, really tired of it! Several days when I got it I just stopped and deleted the KP email. My husband says I get that cause I am on my I pad but not for sure. It sure is frustrating! I really enjoy KP but gees, this has got to stop with the unsolicited stuff!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm staying.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I must have missed it what happened Im happy here


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

I am not leaving!!


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I am staying. This forum is still too good to give up on!


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

Not leaving.


----------



## ynipper (Sep 21, 2013)

Not leaving!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm staying also, KP and coffee in the morning!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm here to stay. A###oles are everywhere. Just ignore them.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I have not had any trouble with this site and do not plan to go anywhere.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

No ones leaving.. so don't panic - its business as usual!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

You can be apart of both!????


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

Staying too - Great site!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I am not leaving. Too many great things here and they are a boost to your ego when you post pictures of your items.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

I enjoy the sections that I subscribe to and ignore topics that don't interest me. I have learned so much from here and love seeing pictures of everyone's items. I will be staying.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Who told you anyone was leaving? NO ONE. You were invited to add an additional resource to help with knitting and crochet as well as other crafts, a place to list your yarn inventory, a place to find patterns, and a new forum to ask questions at the new group as well as other groups on Ravelry you might wish to join. We're all here and all still posting on KP. Oh............and winning? This is not, nor was it ever a war. If Admin is back and going to handle the problems that all of you were complaining about a week ago, we're all thrilled. It's hurtful to try to help and find yourself being called names.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

OccasionallyKnotty said:


> I'm not leaving, and I am certain most of us are not. The bickering was causing me annoyance(?), too, but I figure it will pass, as all other bothersome tripe does.
> 
> If you let it pass, it will. Just let it.


I agree! I thought about leaving, but since I ignore it if I think I would get pi$$ed off reading a certain post i DO NOT open it,

Fiona ????????????????????????


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm staying.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Cronewbie said:


> I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


I still use KP and I poked over at the KP Ravelry Group there but didn't join. 
I have no loyalty to either group. We have many options these days to get help with our knitting news.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I intend to stay with KP. 
My personal opinion is that if I open and/or read something which I don't agree with or goes against my moral beliefs, I will just close it again and go on to the next topic.
Life is too short and to precious to get upset and to upset other people too.
Also, I am not as comfortable on the Ravelry site as I am here - there are many wonderful people staying


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am still here, such an impressive site, lots of people willing to help. :sm24:


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Iam not leaving. How would I start my day without KP?
So many wonderful people here.


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not leaving. Learned so much here from so many wonderful helpful people. My morning treat every day is to wake up and read KP.
:sm02:


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

me too and i have tried everything to get rid of it


----------



## Linda Mcg (May 20, 2011)

What was going on????????


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I am still here and not planning to leave, but must admit that as we learn new techniques and more advanced patterns, we post less. I still read every post daily.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

No, not leaving


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

I am staying. Why would I ever leave such a wonderful site with wonderful people.

Linda


----------



## cestwo (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m staying with KP, Ravelry seems a bit confusing.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Who told you anyone was leaving? NO ONE. You were invited to add an additional resource to help with knitting and crochet as well as other crafts, a place to list your yarn inventory, a place to find patterns, and a new forum to ask questions at the new group as well as other groups on Ravelry you might wish to join. We're all here and all still posting on KP. Oh............and winning? This is not, nor was it ever a war. If Admin is back and going to handle the problems that all of you were complaining about a week ago, we're all thrilled. It's hurtful to try to help and find yourself being called names.


Slow your roll there. I read a post about people leaving, went over to the raverly site on that post and saw a new group for knitting and crocheting paradise with members that came from KP. I joined it, too, but now that admin is back, I'm going to stay and, hopefully, things will get better here. I do really enjoy this forum and all that it has to offer. It would be sad to see it fall apart. It's so nice to see so many people supporting it. ????


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Some. Absolutely not everyone!!!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am not leaving. I enjoy this site.


----------



## Gramakate (Jun 29, 2016)

Im fine here. It is the greatest site.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi I haven't heard of this i am staying on KP for as long as i can


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


I belong to both--perfect solution for me ;~D.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I never knew there was a problem. And I wouldn't think of leaving. What's everyone got their panties in a wedge about anyway? Settle down, take a deep breath and think things through. Focus on what you like on KP and enjoy this website that has given so many people a way to connect. You are free to do what you want but I'm staying put! Happy Wednesday and happy knitting!!!


----------



## ntodd (Sep 19, 2011)

I have no plans to leave. This place fits my needs perfectly


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Sandy Michalik (May 5, 2014)

I am staying too!


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't understand. what was all the fuss? I am on this site everyday and I guess I missed it.
I have noticed that threre aren't as many posts as there used to be. Someone please fill me in.


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't intend to leave. Personally, I've never encountered whatever it is that everyone has complained about.... Maybe that's because of the sections I've signed up for and the fact that I only read or look at or respond to posts that interest me. To me, this all is a big brewhaha over nothing. If you ignore idiots, they tend to give up and go away... in my humble opinion.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am not leaving. I don't have the problems that other KPers are talking about.


----------



## sdsimi (Feb 23, 2013)

Definitely not leaving........


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I am staying, too. I love the site and if I see anything offensive, I ignore it.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I’m not leaving.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not leaving here, I just joined the other group as a "just in case".


----------



## ammie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm here and staying. Look fwd to reading this every morning.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess I missed whatever has happened. I am still checking in everyday at some point. Don't often have a lot of input, but like to look.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Cronewbie said:


> I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


To answer you question...no not everyone is leaving.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I joined the other group as well, but I am still here daily. Just love the format of KP

Peggy


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

MaryE-B said:


> Ignore the rumors and try not to propogate them


I don't see them as "rumors" Mary. The posts were based on some unexpected happenings here; and by member concerned that something was changing. I am glad they shared those concerns for any who were unaware.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

I am in total agreement. I do hope that Knitting Paradise is saved. I have learned so much from this site as well as received so much assistance from the members. Look forward to receiving daily notices,etc.


----------



## kitkatpat (Jun 25, 2016)

Here to stay! Yay!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess I missed all the fuss too. I don't have any plans of leaving. I haven't been around much as I was in depression. My twin sister passed away. This is very hard.
Then 2 cousins passed away a month after my twin...
Then our son-in-law had endocarditis, then had a mitro valve replacement surgery.
That's another long story..they are struggling financially. It is hard to see your family struggle. They have an 8 year old son... God Bless everyone on KP...


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I just ignored the people who were annoying me and now I'm not annoyed! I'm staying.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Admin is back and someone is now looking after this site. No reason to leave...


----------



## gaseniorgal (Oct 29, 2011)

I have no intention of leaving. Might look at another site but have learned so much and am so thankful for this group.


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

I have both accounts and I prefer KP for my morning read and for finding (or providing) help. I'll be checking in here daily!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I am not going any where.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


Admin is back so no reason to go anywhere.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

what in the heck are you talking about? what needs to improve. I have seen nothing at all wrong with this group. everyone has different opinions but that is part of any large group. if you want to leave just leave do not make up exscuses . there are plenty of people here who enjoy this group and it will continue with or without you. sorry you feel you have to go.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean, I'm staying


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm not leaving either.
julie


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

I too do not post often but I like this forum the best. I agree with Judi Bee totally. I have to admit that I joined the Ravelry forum to see what it was like for myself based on the comments that I read here. I love Ravelry for the free patterns and future project ideas BUT I do not like the forum format. I have not found it easy to navigate (and easier on my eyes) as I do this forum even though I have visited the Ravelry forum many times trying to get used to it. I realize that this could just be my useability issue. I plan to support this forum and read it every day. There are times when everyone here makes my day that much brighter - and makes my knitting that much better too! I would like to thank the Administrators for keeping this forum up and running AND for whatever help they give us! I know this reply is longer than I intended but I would like to say a heart felt Thank You to you all for making me the knitter that I am today!


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was a hand knitter for a few years until I purchased a knitting machine that was later placed in storage due to life changing events. A few years later, I found Knitting Paradise and returned as a hand knitter because machine was no longer performing properly. 

Knitting Paradise has allowed me to learn new techniques, obtain free patterns, and how to solve stitch problems. I enjoy seeing what others are doing although I have rarely posted. I pick and choose what I read and would not consider another site. Knitting Paradise has everything I need and in event anything should happen to their site or to my computer, I have enough free patterns and knowledge to keep me busy.

Thank you Knitting Paradise!!


----------



## moofin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm staying


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I'm not leaving either although I have been remiss as of late because of other things going on in my life...just haven't had time to look everyday or respond. but I'm back now....


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, no, I'm not leaving! KP fills a niche that nothing else does. I like Ravelry a lot, but the Groups there are not as easy for me to use. I like Yahoo Groups, but they are declining. We can't post photos there anymore.

Anyhow, I am one of many who is getting more value from KP all the time!
Carol K in OH
Martycare


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I joined the Ravelry group but have no intention on giving up on this site! It doesn’t have to be either or!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I’m staying although I constantly get spammed, just on this site so I often can’t get through or comment on the digest.


----------



## odetteferrari (Nov 3, 2012)

I love it here why leave?


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

Not leaving ... great group of people to learn from and share with.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I’m staying too!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Staying right here. Ravelry has its uses, but you don't make friends there the way you do with KP.
All we have to do is perservere.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Well I'm not going this site has been really useful over the years. I have not looked at the Ravely page yet...

Jo


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not leaving. I joined the Ravelry group just in case but haven't been following.


----------



## ammie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, knitnanny, that's good to hear.
Perhaps a health problem.
I have no intention of leaving.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

staying put, and check Ravelry every so often too.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Staying!


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

Madelon said:


> Staying and watching!


hello Traverse City. We're in Tx. for the winter but summer in Sanford Lake(Midland MIchigan for the summer (where our home is).
I'm staying with KP. I've seen some disturbing things but not enough to leave.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I much prefer KP to Ravelry. I find Ravelry very confusing sometimes and much prefer the layout here. I see Admin is back and I'm certain with time she (he, they) will get things back on track.


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

Not leaving. Enjoy this site everyday. Read what you want to; ignore the rest of the garbage and spam. Have learned lots .


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I'm not leaving either; plus you can belong to both, you know. )


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been on knitting paradise for something like seven years. I'm not leaving. I think that every site goes through bad times. I don't know why. Sun spots?

Hazel


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I am not going anywhere. Love it here.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I am staying here...but as a precaution, also signed up on Ravelry.


----------



## carolannbejtlich (Apr 17, 2013)

I guess I missed the hoopla....why can't people belong to more than one group? Seems a bit silly to leave this great group!


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I am not leaving but I am tired of these amazon ads popping up when I try to read an article. Candace


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

Not me. I love it here, all the friendly people, new ideas, It would be like giving up a part of my family. I have learned so much from you all from this site. I'm staying, I hope you all will too.


----------



## NancyMc46 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not leaving either.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't have any plans for leaving KP. But, I haven't had trouble with trolls or porn here, either. Ravelry is a little different to navigate, putting it off as long as possible! As long as the basics are working here, I'll hang around. I've learned so much from folks here, and the free pattern links have been fabulous! Hope this site doesn't shut down all together. That would be sad!


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm staying; I love this forum so much that in the past I had given it up for Lent. That is how addicted I am to it.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Staying.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have to say that I've considered leaving. I know there are people of differing opinions on here, and I respect that. This is a KNITTING site. No one needs to know my political or religious feelings, although if I see a complete misstatement regarding faith, I will answer that, but do my best to acknowledge both sides. However, I resent people using this site to spread their "pussy hats" and "evil-eye gloves." If you want to organize a protest, then go to the protest/political/religious areas of this site and post it there. I'm sure the people who want it will find it there. There are some among us that do not support those movements, and don't appreciate being coerced and forced to read about it.

For the most part, I refrain from commenting or sharing because I'm pretty much done with the nonsense.


----------



## lindelsue1954 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not going anywhere either!! I would miss all the help the KPer's have given me and all the funnies that are posted. They really make my day better. Staying put. Just ignore the negative posts and open only what you want to.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Judi Bee said:


> Welllll, I just rejoined and don't intend to leave, can't imagine why anyone would leave. This site has everything a knitting person would need.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it here. Friendly people, help with projects, buy yarn, send yarn, met new friends, get recipes, look at beautiful pictures of far away places, listen to good and bad news, get health tips, travel around the world with a keystroke. Why would I leave. Yes, I did put my name on the new website, but that does not mean anything. Like I said, I love it here. Not leaving.


----------



## cajunlady7325 (Mar 30, 2015)

Please don't leave! Things will settle down.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

KP is where my heart is. I've gotten lots of help here and really enjoy this forum. I'll be staying.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not leaving either. Too much goodness here.


----------



## CindyWal (Sep 22, 2017)

I’m staying. If I stumble upon something I don’t like, I just exit the post.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

You couldn't have said it better! It makes my day!


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

I'm not leaving. I'm not sure what all the hoopla is about. Admin could be sick or going through something very personal. We are grownups and should be able to scroll past topics that don't interest us. If a comment or something like porn pops up.....ignore it. There many wonderful people on here.
I'm a grown-up and I'm staying!!!!!!!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

This topic has been going 'round and 'round for several days now, despite it being explained that most of those thought to be leaving are not leaving at all, but simply adding another site to their inventory of sites. And most of those doing so are not doing it because they do not know how to ignore some postings, but because they fear that this site may one day no longer be the site of which we are all fond and they might lose track of friends here. Makes sense to me tho' I have not yet done it. I suspect everyone here belongs to more than one online site - I know I do!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

gaseniorgal said:


> I have no intention of leaving. Might look at another site but have learned so much and am so thankful for this group.


Maybe we should not jump the gun here. One post purporting to be from "admin" does not necessarily mean the original admin is back to stay. We may wish to withhold judgment.


----------



## Nance6 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm staying here because I find it a great site. Everyone is so helpful and kind. Don't want to have to go anywhere else.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've joined the other groups, but KP is where I'll be staying


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree with you Judi. I have no intention of leaving the site. If I don't like someone's post I just don't read it. I have learned so much from KP and really appreciate Jessica Jean's vast knowledge which she is so willing to share and Scottish Lass's posts, as well as being inspired by those who post pictures of stuff they have made and a big :sm24: to those who so willingly share their expertise. I also really appreciate those who share their mistakes. That also helps 
others to avoid those mistakes and we feel in good company that nobody is perfect. Look on the positives of the group. There will always be people who do not like what we like or maybe they are having a bad day and need our sympathy and empathy. This is a KNITTING group, not a political forum or an English class, etc but we do have an appropriate section to air our views on any non-knitting topic. We do not need to even go there if we don't want, do we. Let's continue to support and help each other to knit and enjoy each other's results.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Please see attached link. I'm actually starting to get pretty upset about this, so the rumors need to stop. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527574-1.html


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

Certainly not leaving


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I like that I can look at the topics and decide if I want to read it. On some days, I'm more open to chatting than on other days. I mark some people as "buddies" so I can be sure to see their posts. I'm getting to know some people who post on here. They aren't real friends in the class sense; we don't run around together, and we don't physically help each other. It's a new sort of friendship, cyberfriends, and it's nice, too.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Cease and desist already!!! I'm going nowhere fast. Next month will be 7 years here on KP and I am staying and enjoying every single minute here. Don't do Facebook and only use Ravelry for patterns. Let the nasties go elsewhere. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I'm not leaving. I love this place!


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Staying and enjoying!
Learning and wishing!!


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't even understand all the fuss! Even if people are 'mis-behaving' I would never let someone else's behavior to get in my way. I enjoy KP. No one can make me leave.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Me neither


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


How can it improve if you leave? Stay & make it great!


----------



## luvnknittn (Jun 1, 2017)

Personally, I'm embracing having two KP sites to enjoy, I think it's a good excuse for me to learn how to navigate around Ravelry instead of just searching for patterns and going into my notebook. Works for me! ????


----------



## naughtyknitterjan (Feb 6, 2015)

Not leaving.


----------



## emsgram (Jan 27, 2018)

i just joined so im not leaving. within a few hours i was able to get the help i needed on a pattern and i couldnt get it anywhere else. so im staying. besides i find ravelly very cumbersome to use.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

KP is about "us"...what we think, learn, get mad about, our sadness and joy...we share just about everything here because we can and because there are people who care enough to answer or commiserate with our feelings....life isn't about everything running smoothly, KP is no different...if anyone is offended by a persons post just delete...there is more good than bad on here...if anyone has a problem with the topics etc, then maybe they should leave....AND no, I didn't forget to say that we also have thousands of helping hands for knitting, crocheting, machine knitting etc, etc..pick and choose your topics and leave the rest alone..I for one am fed up hearing people whine about the posts here...get on with it or get out of it...it's that simple.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm still here*!*????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Walkingben (Jul 16, 2016)

I am somewhat new to KP. But already my mornings are begun with a mug of coffee, and visiting the KP site. It is comforting. 
I understand there has been some drama on the site. I managed to miss it all. Because of the drama some have considered leaving. 
This is a place of acceptance and sharing. As such it is worth fighting for. We can fight for KP by staying. KP is worth the temporary drama. I don't mean to sound like I am preaching. But I am afraid that the site might shut down. 
Thank all of you for sharing your knowledge and support. For me this site has been my morning blessing.


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm staying as well. I get so many ideas and knowledge from everyone here. I love it, despite some glitches sometimes. I wouldn't be able to put things together without the help here. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love this site and look forward to reading it as many days as possible. I am not leaving, I am here to stay. Thanks for all the information and good tales, patterns and beautiful knits. I love this place and I feel at home here.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Piperchar said:


> I like this site, but am very frustrated that it allows crochet pictures, patterns, info, questions, etc. it is called Knitting Paradise for a reason. It is suppose to be about knitting, not crocheting. Can't the crocheters find their own site?


Oh dear.
Please read the title at the top of the page. This is a Knitting and Crochet forum. There are also other crafts talked about. There are topics for general chatting, buying and selling, designers showcase and some political areas. The owner, who allows us free access decided what he wanted here and he is the only one who can change things.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

themislea said:


> Guess I missed the fuss. I'm still here, I just don't post often.


I missed the fuss too! I really hope this site continues because I have made some great friends on here and will dearly miss them! I also have received much help and new patterns from friends on here. Please stick around!


----------



## MN_Knitter_in_TX (Nov 28, 2017)

I only recently discovered this site after rediscovering my love of knitting. There is a lot to be learned just by perusing the latest topics, and I make sure to check in every day. People are very helpful and supportive. I see no reason to leave.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't have the problems others seem to be having.....IT guru for a son, so no spam or porn, and as I don't subscribe to the General Chit Chat I don't see all the nastiness. I still see the same faces here every day, and quite happy to. There is no reason why you can't enjoy both is there? I joined the Ravelry group, but don't like it as much as KP, so here I stay.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am staying with KP. June


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't understand this, I don't see any decline in postings or help or pictures. I hope rumors just haven't been started.
I use Ravely also, I think they both compliment each other, but I come here everyday to look at the queries, learn a lot
and then go on to the pictures and find more projects to do there. What's the deal?


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I am not going anywhere.


I'm not either.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Absolutely staying! So many wonderful talented pwople from all over the world. So much to learn from all of you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess I'm not understanding "what's going on on this site" at all! I'm not having a problem!!


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

Still here over here. Sometimes the pop ups prevent me from looking but still here


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

dornefeb said:


> I'm not leaving, not too keen on ravelry


I agree. MN


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

22 pages ought to tell us something---Do you think?????


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I'm here to stay!


----------



## patnxtdr (Feb 5, 2018)

No, you need to read those posts very carefully.

Some (and only a few) are saying they are ALSO on that ravelling place. They are still here. And there.

There was some concern that this place (as any other) was going to disappear -- a false rumour started by someone unknown -- and so to be safe, they have created a second place where we can continue discussions.

Of course, this won't be of any help to me, since I will never go on that ravel thingy, so I won't know what is going on over there. As far as I know, this site is alive and well, and is registered until 2024, from what I can tell. I just saw the other day that Admin is here, and all is well, so again, another unfounded rumour on the internet! Another case of false news??


----------



## knittergma (Aug 28, 2016)

I’m am not going anywhere! Staying here.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I am staying put.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

pengee said:


> "...we do have an appropriate section to air our views on any non-knitting topic. We do not need to even go there if we don't want, do we....


Very true, Pengee!!! And I avoid the "Chit-Chat" section because that's where I usually found those things before. However, some of the more malignant voices on here insist on spreading the patterns they're urging people to knit/wear to their disgusting protests featuring people dressed as giant lady's privates or simulating curses from the "evil eye." Those patterns should also be put over in the political section. Not all of us want to see them, either during the protest or in advance. Any time someone disagrees with these groups, they are jumped on by supporters of this kind of thing. We are all just supposed to shut up or address it in the political section, and the fact is, THEY didn't!!! I have never supported this movement going all the way back to 1969, and I don't come to a knitting site to have my face rubbed in it. Nor do I appreciate seeing something used to imply a curse being leveled at people I voted for. Not everyone here agrees with them, either. I'm expected to keep my mouth shut, or go to the political section to respond. Sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander!!! They're post is about politics, so let it be put in the political section. If they get fewer recruits because of it, that is God working in the lives of those who don't see it.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I also missed the fuss. I am not leaving.


----------



## camz1gma (Oct 4, 2014)

About the troublesome Amazon pop up....
May I suggest the problem may be solved by two things:
1) delete cookies from your system, and set your machine to delete your browsing history ever time u sign off. Then....
2) run thorough, and use on a regular basis, an efficient anti-viral program. 
Never had a problem after doing those, plus check the settings on your pop-up blocker. It may need your review and tweak the settings there, too.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I love this site. I don't plan to go anywhere .


----------



## marolsh (Oct 11, 2013)

I signed up over there just in case of some disaster, but I've been on ravelry since shortly after they went live. 
I'm here for the duration.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Good on you , you have explained it very well.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

It's heartwarming to see so many people on KP that feel the same way I do. This site has been there for me through thick and thin. The people are generous and kind-hearted almost always. They are my "sisters" and sometimes "brothers". We all laugh and cry together and are there for each other. None of the other sites can compare. They may have certain aspects, such as helpfulness and information, but KP has "heart". It's also very user friendly. Sometimes the ads can be annoying, but I always come back to see what the latest news is or what someone has made. I don't always comment or contribute, but I do like to keep in touch with all these great people.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Short answer: No.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

seems like i miss alot here  Im staying!!!!

Kpers have become family to me and hubby. its so nice to see other names appearing on this thread whom i have not seen since i have been here. To them, hello ladies!!!!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Even though I have signed up for the group on Ravelry, I plan to stay here and hope that this site will settle down and become more proactive with knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Staying & knitting!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

crivitz said:


> You should check all the posts over the last few days with replies from hundreds of members saying they have no intention of leaving. I personally find that so reassuring because I hate trying to follow anything on Ravelry or Facebook and any other than KP.


Ditto :sm01:


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

I find KP easier to use and meets my needs for networking with other crafters. Ravelry is a great resource for patterns. I use both but for different reasons. Would be sad to lose either one.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I am not going anywhere. 
Moonieboy


----------



## ajsaulnier (Jan 6, 2017)

What did I miss? Watched the Olympics, so missed a lot of postings.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I havent heard about any problems with kp, I've been on this site for years and although it's not closely moderated I've never had a problem.
It's not closing down, it's just rumours.
Sarah


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's puzzling to me why some think being a member of KP precludes bring a member of Ravelry. I was a member of Ravelry long before I was a member here - does that mean I should no longer participate here? Of course not! Both sites are great....


----------



## craftynana26 (Mar 30, 2017)

Love KP! Staying at KP but I also check out Ravelry once in awhile.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Not me! This is an awesome place where I can get help all over the world!


----------



## tashaj (May 28, 2016)

I’m not leaving. Not always happy with rivalry


----------



## tashaj (May 28, 2016)

I’m not leaving. Not always happy with ravalry


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Cronewbie said:


> I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


People became concerned because we seem to have lost our administrators and things seemed to have been going to pot, but it looks like we have new administrators in place and things are settling down. Give it a bit before you bolt.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

luvnknittn said:


> Personally, I'm embracing having two KP sites to enjoy, I think it's a good excuse for me to learn how to navigate around Ravelry instead of just searching for patterns and going into my notebook. Works for me! ????


. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

I love this site - i wouldn't even consider leaving.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

COgrandma7 said:


> Would like to stay but keep getting a spam pop up for Amazon, that I won $1000.00. Have tried everything to stop it. Has anyone else seen this?


Yes, more than annoying!!


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Knitting Paradise Forum is for everything you want to know about knitting and crocheting. I have learned so much from here and go to Ravelry when someone makes reference to an item they have shared to that link. I read my Newsletter every day and refer it to any and every one who has a question about knitting or crocheting. Too much valuable information to walk away from.


----------



## norgraf2179 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm not leaving, KP has been a lot of help to me and I have "met" a lot of very nice and helpful people from all around this Earth, that I could not have met anywhere else. I haven't figured out what the problem is here - maybe it is best not to know. I think just hanging in here is the best thing to do. Thank you to everyone who post pictures of all the lovely and unique items that they have completed. I enjoy the "funnies" that show up about every week, and all the messages that are friendly, helpful and sometimes concerning sad things that go on in our lives, that is when I really see all the people come together to support that person. I think this is a great site.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm not leaving!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm staying!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

finntwin said:


> I guess I missed all the fuss too. I don't have any plans of leaving. I haven't been around much as I was in depression. My twin sister passed away. This is very hard.
> Then 2 cousins passed away a month after my twin...
> Then our son-in-law had endocarditis, then had a mitro valve replacement surgery.
> That's another long story..they are struggling financially. It is hard to see your family struggle. They have an 8 year old son... God Bless everyone on KP...


Oh no! What a time you have had. I am so very sorry for your losses! I hope this year will be much better for you! May God bring you solace~


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

GiGi Bowman said:


> I get that spam all the time that I won . I am really, really tired of it! Several days when I got it I just stopped and deleted the KP email. My husband says I get that cause I am on my I pad but not for sure. It sure is frustrating! I really enjoy KP but gees, this has got to stop with the unsolicited stuff!


That is not a fault of this site! Oh dear, you must have your settings wrong or something as the majority of us do not get those popup ads. I have Norton security and I never get them. I hope you can find out how to get your tablet some security. best of luck!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Piperchar said:


> I like this site, but am very frustrated that it allows crochet pictures, patterns, info, questions, etc. it is called Knitting Paradise for a reason. It is suppose to be about knitting, not crocheting. Can't the crocheters find their own site?


This site is for people that knit and/or crochet. Many of us do both. It would be very long to put knittingandcrochet paradise.com. If you look at the top of this page it does say Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

not leaving . ravelry is complicated


----------



## highlandgran (Oct 22, 2012)

Not leaving either


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

can we put a end to all of this?


----------



## knitsel (Aug 13, 2011)

Had no idea that there was trouble in "River City". Don't plan on jumping ship. ..
Love this site!


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Cronewbie said:


> I saw a post about people leaving KP. Very sad news indeed. I've learned so much from this site. I found the new Raverly group knitting and crochet paradise and it looks like a lot of people are going over to it. It's not as easy for me to use, but considering what is going on here, I guess I'll have to move on, too. I've really enjoyed visiting KP. Daily and I will miss all of the kind and friendly people on here. I'll check back periodically to see if it improves. ????


People who say they are leaving just want someone to beg them to stay. There is no such site as "Raverly."


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

COgrandma7 said:


> Would like to stay but keep getting a spam pop up for Amazon, that I won $1000.00. Have tried everything to stop it. Has anyone else seen this?


Yes get these all the time, so annoying but i am not leaving this site!!!


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

Staying


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Boy I really missed all the fuss! I would never ever leave KP! I love the knowledge and the people!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I am on both.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Staying.....


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

crivitz said:


> You should check all the posts over the last few days with replies from hundreds of members saying they have no intention of leaving. I personally find that so reassuring because I hate trying to follow anything on Ravelry or Facebook and any other than KP.


totally agree Crivitz, have a lovely day!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

knitsel said:


> Had no idea that there was trouble in "River City". Don't plan on jumping ship. ..
> Love this site!


me too knitsel, have a lovely day!


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Why is it either or? Just enjoy both even if you can't do both every day. They both have strengths, both serve a purpose and each has weaknesses. I bet there are thousands of us, if not tens of thousands who use both sites frequently.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I'm certainly not leaving. I don't find ravelry as to use at all. Whereas kp is such a great source of knowledge


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

Im a lifer on KP


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

Im a lifer on KP


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I am here with you all till my death, so don't worry,- we'll be fine !..


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not leaving. Too many great people here. I would miss the 'conversations' we have. :sm24:


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

NO!!!!!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Leaving? Why?


----------



## norgraf2179 (Jun 4, 2016)

When I saw all the "to do" over Ravelry I checked out Ravelry and did not enjoy it, found it difficult to navigate and didn't find it nearly as informational as Knitting Paradise. There are so many friendly, helpful and just plain more interesting people on KP. I have found so much help here for knitting, and I enjoy looking at the "Swap" section, and all the pictures that people send in for items they have completed, such beautiful knitted items and other techniques. But most of all "meeting" all the kind, helpful people, I sure don't plan to leave.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

did I miss something?????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marciechow said:


> did I miss something?????


If you didn't read any of the twenty-odd pages before this, I would say you have missed quite a bit, but that's just _my_ opinion.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Everyone has to do what they want and some have opinions that we do not agree with. Ignore them.
I did a quick look over some of the pages here. 
I see that someone put something out there to open a kettle of fish. So sadd!
Love everything I get from KP. 
Revelry is hard to get around but I do find what I am looking for most of the time.


----------

